# Shampoo recs? Rash on Tucker's inner thighs + groin



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't have any advice, just hope it will clear quickly. It can't be fun having a rash when it is warm...


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Hm - Vet Solutions and Vibrac both make a lot of medicated shampoos..... Perhaps VET Solutions® BPO-3 shampoo? It has 3% Benzoyl Peroxide, which the manual lists "Benzoyl Peroxide" as a shampoo to look for..... Micro-tek, that a lot of people on here have mentioned before, has triclosan (manual also mentions). Not seeing any shampoo that has ALL those ingredients though, and no personal experience....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I love 4% chlorhexiderm shampoo. It is antibacterial and anti fungal.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The benzoyl peroxide shampoo is also antibacterial, but I find it can be very drying.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I used a chlorhexadine shampoo from my vet with Copper's skin rashes. Duoxo - it is available online.
I've read good things about Micro-tek, but haven't used it for my dogs since I couldn't find it locally.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Micro-Tek by Eqyss. WONDERFUL for itching, bacterial or fungal issues. If you do a search on here you'll see posts on it ad nauseum. lol I swear by it. You can either order from amazon or find it at tack stores.


----------



## Golden Strike (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi , I have a similar problem with my 8yr old female G/retriever -"Golden Strike".
The past one year she has red rashes on her inner ears , paws, armpit & groin. 
Looking at her makes you feel sad & miserable. I took her to the Vet, and she has been on some anti histamine tablets and a small bottle of *"Surolan* " which consists polymyxini B sulfas to be applied in "drops" on the rashes. After a duration of 2 weeks, the rashes lightened and cleared off to a certain extent, but not totally. 
*Surolan is meant for dogs & cats with otitis and dermatitis*. Get a bottle & try it  Cost per bottle is USD equivalent about $8-$10 only.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Golden Strike said:


> Hi , I have a similar problem with my 8yr old female G/retriever -"Golden Strike".
> The past one year she has red rashes on her inner ears , paws, armpit & groin.
> Looking at her makes you feel sad & miserable. I took her to the Vet, and she has been on some anti histamine tablets and a small bottle of *"Surolan* " which consists polymyxini B sulfas to be applied in "drops" on the rashes. After a duration of 2 weeks, the rashes lightened and cleared off to a certain extent, but not totally.
> *Surolan is meant for dogs & cats with otitis and dermatitis*. Get a bottle & try it  Cost per bottle is USD equivalent about $8-$10 only.


Sounds like your pup has some allergies. Do a search here on the forum for "ORGANIC Apple Cider Vinegar". There are many posts about it and all of its uses, especially for rashes/allergies.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> Sounds like your pup has some allergies. Do a search here on the forum for "ORGANIC Apple Cider Vinegar". There are many posts about it and all of its uses, especially for rashes/allergies.


Thanks--but he's been on ACV for several weeks, and now this is all cropping up. 

Bought some medicated shampoo yesterday, and we'll see if that helps. Am trying to avoid taking him to vet, because I think he'll end up with antibiotics and steroids, etc. Since he isn't unhappy, I'll give it a couple more days.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

We had this with Arthur also (a couple of weeks ago). Not knowing what it was (and being inexperienced), we took him to the vet and got an antibiotic/steroid spray (2X per day) and an anti-inflammatory pill to take (2X per day). I can give you the names if you want. What we saw was little bumps that turned into brown flat "scabs." All around his groin and inner back legs. No itching at all, or at least, no scratching. On this treatment regime the rash cleared up in one week. Vet said "allergy," but I'm suspecting pyoderma. He gets on his belly at the dog park sometimes. . . .Wish I'd tried some natural remedies like the ones mentioned here, because just as the rash was gone he had a yeast infection in one ear. Could be related, I suppose. More med's (sigh). Good luck!


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

Our dogs rash is exactly the same, i don't want to take him to the vet as they will insist on steroids, he also is happy and eating well. i like medicated shampoo Virbac Keto-Chlor, but you have to stay with it washing several times a week


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

As of today, the rash is under control. I think what helped most was Bonds medicated powder and--air. Night before last I washed his tummy with the medicated shampoo, dried it well, and coated it with the powder. That stuff is strong! :yuck: then I kept him out of the crate, up on my bed, thinking that if he slept fully stretched out, he'd get more air on his belly. It seems to have worked really well. There's no moistness there anymore and the rash is drying up and going away. He swam in fresh water yesterday, so I just powdered him last night. Today he swam in salt water, so I rinsed him thoroughly and washed his belly only with the medicated shampoo. So far it all seems to be working. Hooray! Thank you all for the good ideas and practical input.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I second the micro-teck wash & spray. I have a foster that has skin issues, he was diagnosed w/ a staff infection but the vet said it appeared to be healing and no antibiotics were required provided his skin continued to improve which it did. I was a doubter of the product but it has been working wonders on the boy.


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you so much for all the suggestions


----------

